# Suprapubic catheter



## jeaner54175@yahoo.com (Nov 10, 2014)

I am having a hard time finding a code for a suprapubic catheter removal and insertion of a new catheter. The patient has Medicare for insurance and brought in her own supplies. Any suggestions would be great.

Thank you,
Lisa Nieft, CPC -A


----------



## syllingk (Nov 11, 2014)

Have you looked at 51705?


----------



## jeaner54175@yahoo.com (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------

